# Just for fun...



## AlexInvestSavvy (Oct 13, 2020)

Where do you think the S&P 500 (SPY ticker) will be by Nov. 1?
450 or higher
Between 426 and 449
425 or lower
I'm going to say range bound, between 426 and 449 (as wrong as I may be! : -p)

*Poll closed after 1 day (since market conditions change quickly!).

Good day all!


----------

